# MTB in Spain? Traveling to Barcelona, Madrid, San Sebasiian/Bilbao, Picos de Europa



## sinfony78 (Dec 2, 2012)

i'm traveling to these places in Spain this september and need to find some really cool trails and a place to rent a bike. need to find trails/rentals close to these areas

help please

i found a trail list on trailforks, but looking for really nice scenery and tech trails. i'm finding rentals to be the hardest thing to locate. basquemtb.com is also booked and have no bikes to rent

thanks


----------



## wfo922 (Dec 14, 2009)

I’m in the same boat... want to ride the Ainsa area early Oct. thinking about just winging it and bringing my shoes, pedals, and seat and hope to pick up something in town.


----------



## sinfony78 (Dec 2, 2012)

i'm bringing my bike, and we decided to hit Ainsa, going to ride the maxi-avalance trail (check it on youtube and singletracks)
all the bike rental/guide places are not super helpful for some reason. but i also found this - http://forums.mtbr.com/vacations-destinations/ainsa-spain-zona-zero-894906.html

there are places to rent in town. i think it's hard to find **** online, but once you're there, u wouldn't have any trouble (that's just my feeling)

when will u be in ainsa? i'll be there i think oct 2 and 3 or somewhere really close to those dates...we're still in the planning stages. meet me up there, would be nice to not get lost on my own


----------



## wfo922 (Dec 14, 2009)

Trail looks awesome. Think it’s stage one for the EWS this weekend. Our plan is to be in town the Oct 12-13 ish. Time frame almost aligns

It’s really my wife’s trip and I’m just trying to fit a ride in. Should be good times no matter what. Good luck on your trip and hope you find some sweet trails.


----------



## wfo922 (Dec 14, 2009)

Well, we made a visit to Ainsa. No real bikes to rent in town. Sounds like renting a bike from Barcelona or Madrid may be the best bet or figure out how to travel with. Met up with a local that runs Unbeaten Adventures who guides the area. Super nice and knowledgeable about the area. Was so bummed I couldn’t find a bike rental. Place was unreal. Super steep mountains and people biking everywhere. I will return for sure🙂


----------



## UnbeatenAdventures (Oct 15, 2018)

Thanks for the kind words. My goal is to improve the biking experience in Zona Zero and make it easier for non spanish people to find their way around and in the future start renting out bikes.

Please let me know when you guys are around and I can help you find descent bike and tell you what you can expect in Ainsa.


----------

